# Dwarf angels ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I know I have been eyeing on a Coral Beauty as my last fish for my future SW tank. I have also looked at the Flame angel as well. Now I kinda do like the Lemonpeel Angel or the Heraldi Angel. Will any of the dwarf angels prone to nip on corals ? I have planned on adding some beginner corals - mushrooms, polyps/zoas, xenias and maybe a candy cane coral. Which of the angels above are reef safe and how aggressive are they compared to the others ? Are any of the above the least aggressive of the species ? I'm only having one in a tank.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

from what I've seen, read, and heard, they are all going to do it at one time or another. It may only be once in a while, it may be alot, it and it may be a while before the do it, but it will eventually happen.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a coralbeauty and he never touched any of my corals


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

i also have a coral beauty and he hasnt nipped any of my corals...
I think one key to it is to feed them well... 
From what I have heard they wont nip at most lps but will on the softies such as the polyps and xenia. Your taking a 50/50 chance when getting an angel, but even if it does nip it wont do any major damage to anything.


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes...very true.. I have had many different pigmy angels..I just recently bought another coral beauty. They wrecked havok on my old 30gal reef, but yes if you stay consistent feeding them you have a better chance. I would say the flame is the more precious and vibrant, but the coral beauty is the easiest to maintain of the group. I love dwarf angels! If I could i would have one of each in my tank!:lol:


----------



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have a Coral Beauty and he never touch the corals. I think that of all them, the coral beauty is considered the safest for the reef tank. I like him because of his vibrant color and unexpensive cost.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Truthfully, There is NO Angel that is Reef Safe!! None, No matter what any LFS tells you! (I have seen some say they are)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a coral beauty that did kill a some coral i had. It was a stony hard coral and nipped the polyps to death. I agree with reefneck. You cannot guarantee that a dwarf angelfish, regardless of species, is reef safe. Although it is more like that they will leave corals alone, its party dependent on the individual personality of the fish.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Its gonna be a toss up as to whether it will nip corals, it just depends on the personality of the fish. Out of the corals you mentioned though I think it would leave them alone, as I think they are more prone to nip LPS/SPS. I've also kept a coral beauty and it left my corals alone, however it could of gone either way. The only way you'll find out is to try.

Not sure on the aggression sorry.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> Out of the corals you mentioned though I think it would leave them alone, as I think they are more prone to nip LPS/SPS.


Quite the opposite! They generally nip at soft corals.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

The best thing to do is buy an angel and put it in a new FOWLR 

Leave it outta the reef, a bunch of people have tried it. Claimed, "Oh, not my angel, he's soooo well behaved" and then chomp! at least $100s of dollars in coral down the tubes. And guess what! You still have to catch the fish.

I took a chance with something like this once. You have to be super careful with what you put into your tank before you do it or else you'll hate yourself afterwords.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

all the angels ive seen that do nip, have expensive taste, and always go after your prized posetions first, i had a cherub that destroyed 4 blasto colonies.


----------

